# 2007 TCR Advanced and 2010 TCR Advanced



## jhacen (Jun 8, 2010)

Any difference between the two frames? I was told that the 2007 was made of T800 carbonand 2010 is made of T700 carbon. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That's correct and the tube shapes are obviously very different. The 2007 TCR Advanced was offered as Giant's top frame for the time which has now eveolved into the TCR Advanced SL.


----------

